# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سایت مرجع ایرانی برای دانشجویان شیمی

## elena123

یه سایت خیلی خوب *ایرانی* پیدا کردم برای دانشجویان شیمی با گرایشات و مدارج مختلف که ویژگی های خوبی داره.

مصاحبه با نفرات برتر رشته شیمی
معرفی و دانلود منابع معتبر دروس رشته شیمی
امکان صحبت با دانشجویان این رشته
و...



*دپارتمان تخصصی شیمی*

----------


## saeid_NRT

خيلي ميتونه مفيد باشه واسه بچه هاي شيمي.

----------


## digoxin

یا سلام اگه سوالی در مورد اومدن به رشته ی داروسازی در مقاطع بالاتر داشتید من خوشحال میشم کمکتون کنم .

----------

